# 2013 Supersix 5 or 2013 CAAD10 5



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking to buy a new 2013 Cannondale road bike and I'm trying to decide between the Supersix 5 carbon and Caad10 5 aluminum. Both have Shimano 105 10sp group and almost the same parts specs. The Supersix retails for 2330 and the Caad10 for 1730. I'm a weekend warrior riding between 25 to 50 miles a week and do not race. Which model is going to be more durable, efficient, more forgiving, and easier to maintain?


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. Just tested the CAAD10 105 today and i'm sold. BUT might go with the Ultegra.

You definitely need to get on both bikes and ride them.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

no 2012's left in stock? locally the 2012 SuperSix5 is 1,800


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

systemr said:


> no 2012's left in stock? locally the 2012 SuperSix5 is 1,800


Yup, bought mine for $1799 and love it. So much so, I bought my wife the woman's version as well and she loves it.

I agree with above post. Have to try em both out and decide for yourself. Frame is the most important factor. You can always upgrade components as they wear out.

Good luck with your choice and post some pics when you get it.

v/r

Ajost

<a href="https://www.pedalMyBike.com"> <img border="0"src="https://PedalMyBike.com/userTrackies/myTrackie4640.jpg"></a>

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## Doodlespeed (Aug 13, 2011)

I just picked up a 2012 super six 105 group set and the Carbon frame is what sold me. That and the price which was too good to pass up. Lower than what the others said they paid.


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the caad10. But definitely ride them to feel the difference.


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly I'd go with a 2012 CAAD10 5 if you can get a good deal on it. My LBS is selling me one for $1300 flat with some free extras thrown in. You get a frame designed alongside the SuperSix Evo hundreds of dollars cheaper than a SuperSix. The ride quality, many have said, isn't a distinguishable difference. When you want to go full carbon you could always swap out the Alu frame with a SuperSix Evo a year or two down the road. With the money saved, upgrade the wheels, maybe put in a carbon seatpost/handle bar and you've got a great bike (not that the bike before the upgrades isn't great, it's amazing).

Edit: There are TONS of threads made on this exact question. I suggest checking these forums as well as a google search and you'll find many opinions. If you're finding you could swing either way, it's a matter of either using the money saved for upgrades instantly, or spending more upfront and upgrading down the rode.


----------

